# cannot open C:\ D:\ E:\ F:\ drives



## maulik765 (Dec 2, 2007)

hi...

i cannot open the C:\ D:\ E:\ F:\ drives in "my computer" . i cannt open it even by right cliking or by anything...

simply put...they cannot be acessed..

the error msg which comes is as " The C:\ application cannot be run in Win32 mode" 

what to do plz help me out........

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....my computer is screwed up......i have attached the error msg which opens...plz have a look at it n help me...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi maulik765 and welcome to TSF !

Try the "Drive Association Fix" from this page :
http://dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm
It's a .zip file that contains a .reg file. Unzip it and double-click the .reg file to merge it in your registry.

Else here's another possible solution for the very same problem :
http://www.tutorials-win.com/SupportXP/application-cannot/

When did this problem begin ? What was the last thing you did on the computer before it happened ? If you believe you could have gotten some malware then please follow the HJT - 5 steps agains malware link in my sig and read the instructions there carefully.


----------



## maulik765 (Dec 2, 2007)

hi thnks for reply.....but my problem remains the same.....

also i dowloaded the drive association fix as u recommeded...

but when i unzip it and double click it..the error says

" xp_drive_association_fix.reg is not a valid Win32 application"...

also i tried typing "reg.exe add "HKCR\Drive\shell" /ve /d "none" /f" as per the other link which u gave and then "regsvr32 shell32.dll" in start>run>

so i m facing the same problem....

i can open the drives using "start>run>c:"...but not from "my computer"...

i had encountered a file named "ust scandal avi.exe".....and then double clicked it.....and from then i cant open the drives.....although i deleted the virus exe file using "unlocker" and also i had deleted itfrom all the drives

plz help me out....it is troubling me a lot...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You should have told us about the virus file in the first time, I'll ask a moderator to move you to general security where you'll get better help.

In the mean time follow the "HJT - 5 steps against malware" link in my sig and read the instructions there carefully. If there's any step you can't do then skip for the next step. Post your final logs in a new thread in the HijackThis section. Please be patient as the security analysts are very busy and it can take several days before you get an answer but once they'll start reviewing your logs you'll have quick feedback.


----------



## emma13 (Dec 6, 2007)

i had encountered a file named "ust scandal avi.exe" and also got the same problem here in my pc. how can i solve it? please help me sir.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi emma13 and welcome to TSF !

Follow the "HJT - 5 steps against malware" link in my sig and read the instructions from there. Post your logs in a new thread in the HijackThis section and our security analysts will review them and get back to you.


----------



## maritess0323 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi got a prob w/ my comp .... i can't open my local disk (c) every time i open it it says: c\application cannot be run in win 32 mode..but b4 that i had deleted a virus in my computer it's "ust scandal avi.exe" hope u can help me solve my prob. 

Thanks!
maritess03223


----------



## maritess0323 (Dec 7, 2007)

maritess0323 said:


> Hi got a prob w/ my comp .... i can't open my local disk (c) every time i open it it says: c\application cannot be run in win 32 mode..but b4 that i had deleted a virus in my computer it's "ust scandal avi.exe" hope u can help me solve my prob.
> 
> Thanks!
> maritess03223


:smile:


----------

